
Apple Says Qualcomm Has Overcharged Billions of Dollars by 'Double-Dipping' on i - janober
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/06/20/apple-vs-qualcomm-double-dipping/
======
tim2387
Well, Apple has overcharged billions of dollars simply by charging their
insanely high prices.

